

Nasa's LADEE Moon probe ready for lift-off - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23939448#?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
jamescun
Well LADEE Dah, Nasa.

